# Growth/cyst on edge of paw pad



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cyst*

I don't think it's anything, but best to have the vet check it out for sure.
Will be praying for her!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope it is nothing serious. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Just to update, Molly saw the vet this morning and she says it looks like it's a wart and not to worry about it but to keep an eye that it doesn't get bigger or irritate her too much. She was licking at it yesterday but we had been to the beach so I'm not sure if she was licking at the wart or simply licking the salt off her paws. Today she doesn't seem at all bothered by it. So looks like it's nothing but pleased I took her to get it checked for my own peace of mind


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Glad to hear it is "just" a wart. In people they burn it with liquid nitrogen (it hurts a bit afterwards, but not during the process).


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Relieved*



Molly's Mum said:


> Just to update, Molly saw the vet this morning and she says it looks like it's a wart and not to worry about it but to keep an eye that it doesn't get bigger or irritate her too much. She was licking at it yesterday but we had been to the beach so I'm not sure if she was licking at the wart or simply licking the salt off her paws. Today she doesn't seem at all bothered by it. So looks like it's nothing but pleased I took her to get it checked for my own peace of mind


I am so relieved to hear the good news for Molly!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I hope it will just go away.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Some people have tried organic apple cider vinegar or castor oil with some success:

Wart Remedies


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

So glad it is nothing serious with Molly!


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Definitely looks like the warts Hudsen had in his mouth as a puppy. The vet told me they are common in the mouth and on the paws. They can spread, so she may get a couple in her mouth from licking it. Hudsens took a few months to go away, but definitely nothing to worry about.


----------

